# Free Lensing



## dpc (Jun 28, 2014)

Decided to try a bit of free lensing using a 7D and Canon FD 50mm 1:1.8 lens. Not a particularly good lens as was soon apparent. The poorer quality compared to modern lenses jumped right out immediately. I dolled the picture up a bit in both Color Efex Pro 4 and Analog Efex Pro. Free lensing isn't a technique I can see myself using much. Anyone else have any pictures taken using this method?


----------



## jannatul18 (Jun 28, 2014)

I must say it is a good try and really very clean and composed shot with your testing lens!


----------

